# Fuel release button in 2011 Touareg?



## jimsimpson (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a silly question:

Where's the fuel release button in a 2011 Touareg? I picked one up over the weekend, and the manuals are still on their way. I went to fill up tonight and realized I don't know where it is. I assumed it would be on the driver's door, but all I see is the trunk release.

Anyone care to clue me in? I'll call the dealer in the morning...

Thank you!


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

There is no dedicated fuel release button. The fuel door unlocks together with the door locks. Then press the fuel door in to unlatch.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

do sales people not explain cars anymore? :screwy:


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's more info:

http://owners.vw.com/vww/touareg/about_your_vw/security/one-push_fuel_door.html


----------



## jimsimpson (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, all! 

I'm now completely refueled. 

I thought it might actually be what was described here, but I didn't think to push on the door. I think the station owners got a laugh as they saw me climbing all over the place searching for it.

FWIW, I'm driving a 2011 TDI Lux Touareg. It's amazing.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BHB said:


> do sales people not explain cars anymore? :screwy:


Serious FAIL on the dealer for not even showing the simplest of things on a new vehicle.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Serious FAIL on the dealer for not even showing the simplest of things on a new vehicle.


:thumbup:


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Serious FAIL on the dealer for not even showing the simplest of things on a new vehicle.


I took delivery on a 2011 Comfortline TDI a week ago. I spent more time explaining features on the vehicle to the sales guy than I did signing paperwork. He knew virtually nothing about the vehicle. He was completely stunned after I let him search under the hood for ten minutes for the oil dipstick and then I showed him that it was actually in the stereoscreen. As a rule I'm a salesman's worst nightmare. A customer who researches what he wants before going to the dealership. I would think VW would take the time to educate these people instead of just turning them loose on the sales floor.


----------



## chip-hazard (Apr 17, 2011)

*We just got our 2011 sports v6 Toureg*

One question:
I saw a 2011 Cayenne just yesterday and fell in love with the rear spoiler, does anybody know if that spoiler will fit the 2011 Toureg model?


----------



## Lofreco (May 9, 2011)

*salespeople in general*



Jonmedic said:


> I took delivery on a 2011 Comfortline TDI a week ago. I spent more time explaining features on the vehicle to the sales guy than I did signing paperwork. He knew virtually nothing about the vehicle. He was completely stunned after I let him search under the hood for ten minutes for the oil dipstick and then I showed him that it was actually in the stereoscreen. As a rule I'm a salesman's worst nightmare. A customer who researches what he wants before going to the dealership. I would think VW would take the time to educate these people instead of just turning them loose on the sales floor.


Yes, maybe if they did not just stand around the front of dealership smoking and gossiping, and actually took 20 minutes to read the manual or watch a video, they might LEARN something about the vehicles they are selling. Have ran into this at every major dealership, it is really disturbing. They know absolute NOTHING about the vehicles, can not answer any questions accurately.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Jonmedic said:


> I would think VW would take the time to educate these people instead of just turning them loose on the sales floor.


You do know that they don't actually work _for_ VW...


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

2VWatatime said:


> You do know that they don't actually work _for_ VW...


Maybe not but if an independent dealer was representing my product to the public with my logos plastered all over their store I would make damn good and sure they knew what they were talking about before I set them loose on an un suspecting public. I do know that dealerships are privately owned, but to the general public, perception is reality. All they see is the VW logo and rarely see the owner if at all.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Jonmedic said:


> *Maybe not but if an independent dealer was representing my product to the public with my logos plastered all over their store I would make damn good and sure they knew what they were talking about before I set them loose on an un suspecting public.* I do know that dealerships are privately owned, but to the general public, perception is reality. All they see is the VW logo and rarely see the owner if at all.


And in the US & Canada, that dealer can (and will) tell you to get stuffed. Automakers don't run dealerships in North America, and most folks (general public over 25 or so) understand that...


----------

